# MP3-Player mit jLayer --> Im Track vorwärts springen



## chriscrown (25. Okt 2008)

Moin!

Ich hab mir einen kleinen Player mit jLayer geschrieben, der auch schon ziemlich gut funktioniert. Das Einzige was ich jetzt noch realisieren möchte ist, dass man im Track hin- und herspringen kann. Ich hab dazu Sachen mit setPosition gefunden, z.B.
www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=36827&highlight=basicplayer
das bekomme ich aber irgendwie nicht hin.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich würde gerne wissen, wie man grundsätzlich die Position des Tracks ausliest und setzt.

Vielen Dank,
Chris


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2008)

> das bekomme ich aber irgendwie nicht hin.



Was klappt denn da nicht? set und getPosition klingt doch ganz gut.


----------



## chriscrown (29. Okt 2008)

Wenn ich in meinen Player anweise zu einer bestimmten Position zu gehen, z.B. 



```
player.setPosition(3000);
```

bekomme ich einen StackOverflow.

Ich glaube ich muss da irgendwie mit diesen PlaybackListenern arbeiten, ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll... :-(


----------



## chriscrown (7. Nov 2008)

Klappt immer noch nicht... :-(
Langsam glaube ich, dass JLayer nicht das Richtige für mich ist... Gibts da irgendwelche brauchbaren Alternativen?


----------



## Guest (7. Nov 2008)

chriscrown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich in meinen Player anweise zu einer bestimmten Position zu gehen, z.B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gibt es die Position denn? Die Methode nimmt glaube ich Frames als Parameter und keine millisekunden oder so.


> Ich glaube ich muss da irgendwie mit diesen PlaybackListenern arbeiten, ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll... :-(



Nein, einen PlaybackListener wird nur am Anfang und am Ende bescheid gesagt siehe auch die API: http://www.javazoom.net/javalayer/docs/docs1.0/javazoom/jl/player/advanced/PlaybackListener.html


Es gibt sonst auch noch http://www.javazoom.net/javalayer/docs/docs1.0/javazoom/jl/player/advanced/AdvancedPlayer.html#play(int,%20int)

Du kannst also wenn du an eine andere Stelle springen willst das Abspielen stoppen und dann dort fortsetzen wo du willst.


----------



## chriscrown (7. Nov 2008)

Ich habe ein normales 3-Minuten MP3, da sollte die Position 3000 doch zu finden sein, oder?? Oder wie berechnen sich die Frames? Ich dachte das hat was mit der kHz Auflösung des Tracks zu tun...


----------



## Gast (9. Nov 2008)

http://www.mp3-converter.com/mp3codec/frames.htm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Regardless of the bitrate of the file, a frame in an MPEG-1 file lasts for 26ms (26/1000 of a second). This works out to around 38fps.



jap, insofern sollte es da nen Frame 3000 geben.


----------

